# Penn 707 Spinfisher Restoration



## Pompano Joe

Just finished a complete restoration on this Penn 707 Spinfisher (left handed 706), arguably the rarest of the Spinfisher breed. Duracoat paint, Smooth Drag's Carbontex fiber drag washers set in Cal's Drag Grease, polished internals, fresh packed main bearing. It came out as well as expected. I've been trying to get my hands on one of these forever, so it goes in the collection.

Thanks to those who helped...you know who you are.


----------



## fairpoint

Beautiful.....I got some hens teeth reels you need to check out for your collection....


----------



## ThaFish

Dang Joe, that thing is STUNNING. Seriously. It's calling my name I think... haha. Glad it turned out as you had hoped!


----------



## NoMoSurf

NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## MoganMan

Daaaaaaaaaaaaang, that's a purty reel! Can tell you put a lot of hard work into that!


----------



## pokrbandit

I have a Penn spinfisher 707 right hand and I am looking to get information on it. Is it 
antique? about how much is it worth? I also have a Penn squidder No. 140 with original 
manual. They are both in there original boxes.


----------



## Tres

Beautiful!


----------



## Diggety

Beautiful work! Love the way it turned out.


----------



## Ocean Master

Super nice Joe.

I have 2 left hand Mitchell 403’s if you want one.


----------



## Hawkseye

I would expect nothing less than fantstic work from you. I still use my Grandfathers Spinfisher 700 (you restored for me) all the time. It still works and looks amazing.


----------



## Spoonplugger1

Great job, my old man has Quick no bail he hasn't used in 30 years setting in the bottom of his ols gear bag. Looks much like that reel, but in red and black.


----------



## Jason

Awesome looking reel Joe, and I know the insides are better by far since you worked on it... Be a great piece for your collection!!!


----------



## DAWNLEANN36

I have a 706 left handed 707 spinfisher for sale


----------



## BigFishKB

how much


----------

